# Looking for Alternative Models for Chaos Cultists



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

After seeing the new nice codex, that Chaos got, I am considering getting a small war band dedicated to Slaanesh (perhaps as allies to my IG). However, I do not like much the models of cultists. Not that they are bad. IMO, they are nice and very detailed, but they don't fit my idea of slaaneshi cultists. I am looking for some male miniatures with naked chest. Then I could paint some markings over their bodies and make some earrings and other decorative material from green stuff. As far as I know the only miniatures with nude chest are the catachans and most of the models still have a shirt, so that's not good for a conversion I'd like to make. 
I do not really want a competitive Chaos army, just to have some nice models to paint, convert and play.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Marauders from the WFB line might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know much about WFB models. Are they about the same size as 40K?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah same scale.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess they could do. Perhaps I could combine them with catachan arms. Thank you for your help.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Definately chaos marauders. As soon as you have a look you will see what we mean. Another alternative would be empire flagellants. Robes bare chests, some of them have their hands bound and torture masks on. They might be even better, maybe a combination of the two. Catachan arms work well on flagellants.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Echo the above - Games Workshop may steal all of our money but at least the different lines are compatible.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

actually you might be better looking at the hellstriders, the riders are very much marauders but they are slaanesh worshippers, you would need to do some leg swaps(riding legs) but they are very much suited for cultists


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I was thinking hellstriders and mauraders as well would work good. If you wanted to stay with 40K you could consider Dark Eldar Wracks bare chested with hoods or even mandrakes just painted human color with catachan arms.


----------

